# MINI Introduces the New Clubman ALL4.



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

• The very latest MINI feeling in a whole new dimension - now also available with all-wheel drive; new MINI Clubman ALL4 combines the innovative vehicle concept in the premium compact segment with an even sportier and more versatile version of hallmark brand driving fun; newly developed all-wheel drive system for the latest MINI generation available in two engine variants.

• Premiere for the new generation of the all-wheel drive system ALL4 with electrohydraulic regulation, optimised weight and increased efficiency in the largest and most versatile MINI model; ideal alternative and supplement to the characteristic MINI front-wheel drive featuring a new construction principle with power take-off bevel gear on the front axle, dual-section propeller shaft for power transmission and Hang-On multidisc clutch in the rear axle differential; distribution of drive torque between the front and rear wheels precisely adapted to the given situation due to interconnection of the ALL4 control unit with Dynamic Stability Control (DSC); swift response to changes in driving style and road surface enables extremely sporty handling and supreme traction properties in all weathers and road conditions.

• Market launch of the new MINI Clubman ALL4 (combined fuel consumption: 6.9 - 4.8 l/100 km; CO2 emissions combined: 159 - 126 g/km) featuring highly powerful engines of the latest generation with MINI TwinPower Turbo Technology and also the current versions of the manual and Steptronic transmission; MINI Cooper S Clubman ALL4 with 2.0-litre 4-cylinder petrol engine (141 kW/192 hp) and standard 6-speed manual transmission as well as optional 8-speed Steptronic transmission; MINI Cooper SD Clubman ALL4 with 2.0-litre 4-cylinder diesel engine (140 kW/190 hp) and 8-speed Steptronic transmission as standard.

• Intensive driving fun due to powerful engines and traction-optimised power transmission to all four wheels; optionally available: 8-speed Steptronic sports transmission with shift paddles at the steering wheel and Launch Control function for highly dynamic acceleration from standing; optimised fuel consumption and emission figures due to efficient design and functioning of the new all-wheel drive system ALL4 as well as extensive MINIMALISM technology; auto start/stop function as standard; GREEN mode including coasting with decoupled drivetrain in conjunction with optional MINI Driving Modes and Steptronic transmission.



• All-wheel drive system ALL4 as an additional contribution to the highest level of everyday practicality and long-distance suitability ever achieved by a MINI; new MINI Clubman ALL4 combines hallmark brand go-kart feeling with secure handling properties and supreme driving comfort at all times; high-quality suspension technology unique within the competitive field featuring single-joint strut front axle and multilink rear axle: maximum agility due to large track width and weight-optimised, torsionally stiff body construction; electromechanical power steering with Servotronic function as standard.

• MINI Clubman ALL4 as standard with Dynamic Stability Control (DSC) including Dynamic Traction Control (DTC), Electronic Differential Lock Control (EDLC) and Performance Control; sports suspension and Dynamic Damper Control optionally available; standard trim with light alloy wheels in 17-inch format; light alloy wheels optionally available up to a size of 19 inches.

• New MINI Clubman now available in eight engine variants; extended variety for a vehicle concept that is unique in the compact segment in the tradition of the classic shooting brake; distinctive body design with dynamically stretched silhouette, powerful shoulder contour, long roof line and sloping rear; optimised aerodynamic properties due to Air Curtains in the form of air inlets in the front apron and air outlets behind the front wheel arches known as Air Breathers; high level of versatility due to the four side doors and characteristic, side-opening split doors at the rear; five fully-fledged seats; luggage compartment volume: 360 litres; rear backrest with optional 40 : 20 : 40 folding split; maximum storage volume: 1 250 litres; range of body paint finishes expanded to include Digital Blue metallic.

• Distinctively designed interior with wide dashboard and cockpit facia frame in upper section; instrument panel on the steering column; central instrument with diverse display functions; intuitively operated air conditioning control unit; central console with electric parking brake, storage compartments, two cupholders, MINI Controller and armrest.

• Weight-optimised and crash-optimised body structure; standard safety fittings include front and side airbags, side curtain airbags, 3-point automatic belts on all seats, at front with belt tensioners and adaptive belt force limiters, ISOFIX child seat mounting at rear and optionally also on the front passenger seat; tyre pressure display; excellent acoustic and vibrational comfort.



• Full range of optional equipment to increase driving fun, comfort and individuality also available for the new MINI Clubman ALL4; MINI Driving Modes for individual vehicle set-up; modern driver assistance systems including MINI Head-Up-Display, Parking Assistant, rear view camera and Driving Assistant; LED headlamps; LED fog lights; electrically adjustable seats for driver and front passenger; Comfort Access including non-contact opening of the split doors; trailer tow hitch; panorama glass roof; MINI Excitement Package with LED interior and ambient lighting and projection of the MINI logo from the exterior mirror on the driver's side when opening and closing the car; MINI Yours Interior Styles with backlit door bezels; alarm system including red LED status light in the fin antenna; range also includes: exclusive John Cooper Works and MINI Yours options and the current MINI Connected in-car infotainment program.

• Engine variants:

_MINI Cooper S Clubman ALL4:_ 4-cylinder petrol engine with MINI TwinPower Turbo Technology (turbo charging, direct injection, fully variable valve control, variable camshaft control), capacity: 1998 cc, output: 141 kW/192 hp at 5 000 rpm, torque: 280 Nm at 1 250 rpm (300 Nm with overboost), acceleration (0-100 km/h): 7.0 seconds (automatic: 6.9 seconds), top speed: 225 km/h (225 km/h), average fuel consumption*: 7.0 - 6.9 litres (6.4 -6.3 litres)/100 kilometres, CO2 emissions*: 162 - 159 g/km (149 - 146 g/km), exhaust emission standard: EU6.

_MINI Cooper SD Clubman ALL4:_ 4-cylinder diesel engine with MINI TwinPower Turbo Technology (turbocharger with variable turbine geometry, common rail direct injection), capacity: 1 995 cc, output: 140 kW/190 hp at 4 000 rpm, max. torque: 400 Nm at 1 750 - 2 500 rpm, acceleration (0-100 km/h): 7.2 seconds, top speed: 222 km/h, average fuel consumption*: 4.9 - 4.8 litres/100 kilometres, CO2 emissions*: 129 - 126 g/km, exhaust emission standard: EU6.


----------



## blue dragon (Aug 10, 2011)

Its a load of baloney when Mini won't cover a defective battery under the 4 year warranty considering the battery to be a wear item. We were considering this to replace our All4S Countryman, not anymore.


----------

